# موقع راااااااااااااااائع فيه مئات الأبحاث



## Eng.Foam (27 فبراير 2007)

ارجو ان لا اكون كررت الموقع وارجو للجميع الاستفادة


http://www.askache.com/inTech.htm​


----------



## Gladiator2006 (27 فبراير 2007)

thank you Eng. Foam


----------



## Eng.Foam (27 فبراير 2007)

u r welcome i wish u to enjoy


----------



## zork (27 فبراير 2007)

شكراً

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (28 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## خالـد (28 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## Eng.Foam (1 مارس 2007)

العفو و ما نتمنى الا الاجر والاستفادة


----------



## المهندسة من العراق (1 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز هل استفاد من هذا الموقع في ايجاد بحوث ماجستير ام لا والموقع لايفتح عندي


----------



## Eng.Foam (1 مارس 2007)

انشالله بتستفيدي اذا ما بفتح احكيلي عن شو المواضيع اللي بدك تبحثي عنها وببعتلك انشاالله


----------



## المهندسة من العراق (1 مارس 2007)

الموقع ما انفتح والمواضيع التي اريدها عن
pore size and porosity equation of sphere partical


----------



## Eng.Foam (1 مارس 2007)

ربع ساعة زمن وبرد عليكي انشالله


----------



## Eng.Foam (1 مارس 2007)

ما وجدت فيه عن اللي بدك اياه في كتاب اسمه

operations of chemical engineering 

McCabe

بتعرفيه ؟؟


----------



## Eng.Foam (1 مارس 2007)

*موقع*

رابط حول الموضوع 

http://lorien.ncl.ac.uk/ming/particle/cpe124p1.html


----------



## م ب (1 مارس 2007)

thanks very much


----------



## CHE Amjad (23 مارس 2007)

كل الاحترام و التقدير


----------



## alhamdaniya (13 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموقع 

وفقكم الله


----------



## مهندسة كيميائية (13 أبريل 2007)

مشكور ما تقصر


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (13 أبريل 2007)

مشكور على الموقع و جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eslam128 (13 أبريل 2007)

thx so much


----------



## يحي الحربي (13 أبريل 2007)

مواقع تشكر عليها 
جُزيت خيرا وبارك في جهودك


----------



## الحاج احمد (14 أبريل 2007)

مشكور يت واذا وجدت لديكم اطاريح ( رسائل ) دكتوراه حول مواضيع الهندسة الكيمياوية


----------



## مقبل (8 مايو 2007)

اخي الكريم Eng.Foam
تحية طيبة لك ، لقد حاولت ارسال رسالة خاصة لك ولكن ادارة الموقع لا تسمح الا بعد 30 مشاركة 
الملاحظ من الاسم الخاص بك أنك تعلم كثيرا بخصوص ال Foam فارجوا مساعدتي في الحصول علي المعادلات 
انتظر ردك 
الرجاء اذا احد عنده البريد الخاص بالاخ Eng.Foam ارساله لي اذا امكن 
ال***** الخاص بي 
esatex علي ****** دوت كوم


----------



## مقبل (9 مايو 2007)

العنوان هو Esatex
علي ال ي ا ه و 
Y A H O O . C O M


----------



## mr.hamad2 (11 مايو 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم على هذا الموقع الرائع.


----------



## محمد عزيز (12 مايو 2007)

شكراً على هذا الرابط


----------



## جيهان كمال (12 مايو 2007)

انا فتحت الموقع و لكن فيه صعوبة انى اصل للمعلومة اللى انا عايزاها برجاء المساعدة


----------



## Eng.Foam (13 مايو 2007)

كا هي المعلومات التي تودين الوصول اليها ؟ سافيدك انشاالله


----------



## حيدر الملاح (13 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز الموقع رائع جدا


----------



## عبدالوهاب صبحي (16 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير. هناك موقع أخر www.sciencedirect.com ليستفيد الأخوه منه


----------



## محمود بن حسين (27 يناير 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً يا أخى الكريم


----------



## غدير السواد (27 يناير 2008)

thanks alot


----------

